# Music Videos featuring furries and such



## Valery91Thunder (Aug 31, 2010)

Does anyone know the name of some music videos featuring fursuits, cartoony animals, talking ferals and such? I'm trying to make a detailed list of these videos for a little research.

Current List:

0-9

883 - Nient'altro Che Noi http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPv6MAz_HwY

A

AJ MClean - Teenage Wildlife http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXrklnTHvVs
Alcazar - Crying At The Discoteque http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bWSDaAdrBM
Aphex Twin - Donkey Rhubarb http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tatccHVfuhA
Aqua - Bumble Bees http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=taF3YHdomA4

B

Basement Jaxx - My Turn http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ucm-O93w91A
Basement Jaxx - Where's Your Head At http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4hFwJm41h4
Bat For Lashes - Whats a Girl To Do http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EICkZWEzFGE
Beatles (The) - I Am The Walrus http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nnpil_pRUiw
Bloodhound Gang (The) - The Bad Touch http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xat1GVnl8-k
Bob Sinclair - Rainbow Of Love http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdVvnLrXH7U
Body Slam - Regret http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Iptgr0fb1k
Boy - Joey http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITVME3VcU04
Buckethead - Spokes For The Wheel Of Torment http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgbDD5YL31Y
Bullet For My Valentine - Waking The Demon http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pthqce7HUKQ

C

CAKE - The Distance http://dailymotion.virgilio.it/video/x1kkxh_cake-the-distance_music
Caparezza - Torna Catalessi http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wdFXwU6vT8
Ceasar Palace - 1ne http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TncH4dZcLDI
Cobra Starship - The Church Of Hot Addiction http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYrRuP0ixJA
Cobra Starship - Send My Love to the Dance Floor http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84saYemcJQY
Coldplay - Strawberry Swing http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lb9X5jMofEo
Counting Crows - Accidentally In Love http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUypt2nvorM
Cure (The) - The Lovecats http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcUza_wWCfA

D

Daft Punk - Da Funk http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmi60Bd4jSs
Denki Groove - Flashback Disco http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xK9FkutYTAI
Depeche Mode - Walking In My Shoes http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4YEW8uibkY
Duran Duran - Union Of The Snake http://www.muzu.tv/duranduran/union...aster-music-video/172153?country=it&locale=it

E

Elton John feat. Minnie Mouse - Don't Go Breaking My Heart (tratto da Totally Minnie) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fon8_0NWd-I
Elton John feat. The Muppets - Crocodile Rock (tratto dal Muppet Show) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TO5oX0p29Ws
Eminem - We Made You http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSdKmX2BH7o
Evil Ebenezer - Told You So http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DhXuH6m8808
Evergreen - Beautiful http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsjGlKMcEQk

F

Fabri Fibra - Bugiardo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXWnR61tWTk
Fabri Fibra - Festa Festa http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzlM1VhmtMM
Fall Out Boy - Sugar, We're Going Down Swinging http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhG-vLZrb-g
Fall Out Boy - The Take Over, The Breaks Over http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVbPvf2aYH4
Fall Out Boy - Thnks Fr Th Mmrs http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onzL0EM1pKY
Fatboy Slim - The Joker http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdqvvRs9zUw
Fatboy Slim - Wonderful Night http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HeAtEH-izx4
Flaming Lips - Yoshimi Battles The Pink Robots http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hq-W-4Izjwc
Francesco Salvi - Esatto http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjkOAZ_c8ag
Frankie Hi NRG - Rap Lamento http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjJxzEJMAD4

G

George Thorogood & The Destroyers - Get A Haircut http://il.youtube.com/watch?v=QOCDoKsXjP0
Goldfrapp - Number 1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2OL3CdIGlg
Goldfrapp - Strict Machine http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YeawPUpTHJA
Gorillaz - Clint Eastwood http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoQYw49saqc
Gorillaz - Rock The House http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRlmM88zzbY
Grandaddy - Nature Anthem http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSer4wdHvm8
Groove Armada - Get Down http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1G9r-WiFNA
Gym Class Heroes - Clothes Off!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NUxMgzHdic

H

Hadouken! - M.A.D. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2_cVc-8lNU
Heather Parisi - CrilÃ¹ (Sigla) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFvgjXPtEDs
HeviSaurus - Jee HeviSaurus (live) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aovaRsVV28

I

Ich und Ich - Dienen http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lRaqtYnapo
Iggy Pop - King Of The Dogs (Interactive) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Vt33oGRYB4
Incubus - Talk Shows On Mute http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfSCLtel6-Y
Islands - Rough Gem http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpQwZ_gdE1w

J

Jack Johnson - Upside Down http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqUdI4AIDF0
Johnny Clegg & Savuka - Cruel, Crazy And Beautiful World http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulnQKyefe-c
Jean Marc Cerrone - Supernature http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V112pTo--Js
Julieta Venegas - Limon Y Sal http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CuL_cRBlDwc

K

Kate Nash - Pumpkin Soup http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCr81kVTdqE
Kayne West - Good Morning http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CHs4x2uqcQ
Korn - Word Up http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkfxlFZ3oTw

L

Lady GaGa - Just Dance http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Abk1jAONjw
Lou Bega - Just A Gigolo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFv3DBpO2lo
Love Inc - Broken Bones http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eQ4-QfQWpI

M

Macy Gray - Do Something http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETKB5ka_bAk
Marilyn Manson - Tainted Love http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-0MXklxHlQ
Mates Of State - Get Better http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdoYK9jOltQ
MC Frontalot - Spoiler Alert http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gG-XNrUqyzo
MC Skat Kat - Big Time (Unreleased Music Video) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0jdTrYU3bM
MC Skat Kat feat. Paula Abdul - Opposite Attract http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1OHw3DWqtY
MC Scat Kat feat. Paula Abdul - Scat Strut http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quTlKAjWaPM
Michael Jackson - Speed Demon http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZEGu-TA2cU
Mika - Lollipop http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6md5RSnVUuo
Mika - Relax, Take It Easy (New Version) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Xvn_Ku55cI
Moby - Beautiful http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hv11q8Ss1V8
Moby - Disco Lies http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwyPI-zKqRs
Modest Mouse - Ocean Breathes Salty http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7urUcKGirM

N

Namie Amuro - Do Me More http://www.jpopasia.com/play/9537/namie-amuro/do-me-more.html
Nana Kitade - Kibo No Kakera http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQDmnklMJIU
Neffa - Nessuno http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5z4t0weFTro
Nina Simone - My Baby Just Cares For Me http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYSbUOoq4Vg

O

Offspring (The) - Hit That http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7J5TPXUrj-0
Ok Go - White Knucles http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHlJODYBLKs
Oomph! - Labyrinth http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jfidvf-nWmE

P

Pains Of Being Pure At Heart (The) - Higher Than The Stars http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTDQZfFCrQk
Panic! At The Disco - Nine In The Afternoon http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCto3PCn8wo
Paolo Nutini - Coming Up Easy (Making Of) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7r75EMUNbbs (Video) http://www.muzu.tv/paolonutini/coming-up-easy-music-video/277199?country=it
Paul McCartney - We All Stand Together http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0auCDOERZyE
Primus - Tommy The Cat http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4OhIU-PmB8
Punkreas - Voglio Amarmi http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikiEfsF-TiI

R

Rammenstein - Du Riechst So Gut http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAPwB54Ekx4
Refused - New Noise http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3AoiVMQqX4
Rick Dees - Disco Duck http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irgJPqkuakM
Rise Against - Savior http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8X3ACToii0
Robbie Williams - You Know Me http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cjw_ZhwvGlQ
Robert Palmer - Change His Ways http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSMoLUX6aw8
Roger Glover And The Butterfly Ball - Love is All http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sn1UqbbbqQ
Rolling Stones - Harlem Shuffle http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhIU5mLgwnc

S

Scissor Sisters - Mary http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThYOmxGgXzw
Seeed - Ding http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yWU0lFghxU
Stone Temple Pilots - Sour Girl http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxS4lqppZ6Y
Streetlight Manifesto - Would You Be Impressed? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-UTPKL-UGY
Supermen Lovers - Starlight http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsio3uDnwm4

T

Tenacious D - Classico http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZ824BRWSb0
They Might Be Giants - Instanbul (taken from the Tiny Toons Show) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mv-KcF3Rkv8
They Might Be Giants - Particle Man (taken from the Tiny Toons Show) http://www.veoh.com/browse/videos/category/music/watch/v559760mDgHastT
TISM - Everyone Else Has Had More Sex Than Me http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENnAa7rqtBM
Tre Allegri Ragazzi Morti - Occhi Bassi http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPYNfUGZTbw
Tre Allegri Ragazzi Morti - Voglio http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tB_INncEoDQ

V

Vitalic - Poney Part 1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F52dx9Z0L5k

W

We Are Scientists - Nobody Move, Nobody Get Hurt http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSrgJK1CCnA
Weird Al Yancovic - Close, But No Cigar http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wP7yZRYfFyY
Wiley - Wearing My Rolex http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnezldGu7JU
Wombats (The) - Tokyo, Vampires & Wolves http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRhUIJextp8

Z

Zebrahead - Underneath It All http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p71Jq1v8USA


----------



## Taralack (Aug 31, 2010)

inb4
[video=youtube;e8X3ACToii0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8X3ACToii0[/video]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Aug 31, 2010)

[yt]JTDQZfFCrQk[/yt]


----------



## Random_Observer (Aug 31, 2010)

[video=youtube;tatccHVfuhA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tatccHVfuhA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks guys, I've edited the first post and made a little list to start with, listing these and the other videos I know. I'll add some when there will be more suggestions.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 31, 2010)

Namie Amuro - Do Me More -> UNICORN POLE DANCERS


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Aug 31, 2010)

> Namie Amuro - Do Me More -> UNICORN POLE DANCERS


Found it, lol xD
Thank you!


----------



## Isen (Aug 31, 2010)

[video=youtube;kdoYK9jOltQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdoYK9jOltQ[/video]


----------



## Pine (Aug 31, 2010)

[video=youtube;r4OhIU-PmB8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4OhIU-PmB8&ob=av2e[/video]

such a classic


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Sep 2, 2010)

New ones added.
That bass in "Tommy the Cat" is awesome o.o


----------



## Riley (Sep 2, 2010)

[video=youtube;__PU5CVSegg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__PU5CVSegg[/video]


----------



## Pine (Sep 2, 2010)

Valery91Thunder said:


> That bass in "Tommy the Cat" is awesome o.o


 
pretty much any song by Primus has awesome bass


----------



## Random_Observer (Sep 2, 2010)

[video=youtube;_yWU0lFghxU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yWU0lFghxU[/video]

:v


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks, added those as well.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Sep 4, 2010)

Added "New Noise" by Refused and "Rough Gem" by Islands, found in the Rate-A-Song thread.


----------



## ransomluv (Sep 10, 2010)

idk if you would exactly consider this "furry" but sugar we are going down by fall out boy has deer boy http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhG-vLZrb-g&feature=related


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Sep 11, 2010)

Added that as well.
Looks like Fall Out Boy often made music videos related to animals xD


----------



## selskie (Sep 11, 2010)

[video=youtube;K3DWOHfe5fo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3DWOHfe5fo[/video]

[video=youtube;yUqxji92Wnk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUqxji92Wnk[/video]

This doesn't really count... but Cab Calloway as a Walrus in the cartoon "Minnie the Moocher" (4:20-7:10 for the good stuff)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRBj1S12LpE


----------



## Riley (Sep 11, 2010)

[video=youtube;gG-XNrUqyzo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gG-XNrUqyzo[/video]

Bears with jetpacks taking over the world;_ I have no idea._


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 11, 2010)

[video=youtube;LXrklnTHvVs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXrklnTHvVs[/video]


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Sep 12, 2010)

Added the new ones (so many suggestions, thanks guys :3 ) as well as the Betty Boop/Cab Calloway cartoon since that I already listed two videos taken from cartoons and shows.


----------



## wheelieotter (Sep 16, 2010)

They Might Be Giants - Istanbul (Not Constantinople)
[video=youtube;Mv-KcF3Rkv8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mv-KcF3Rkv8[/video]


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Sep 16, 2010)

Ratchet and Clank!!!!


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Sep 18, 2010)

> They Might Be Giants - Istanbul (Not Constantinople)


 Wow, is that an official music video or just a fanmade AMV? Never seen the Tiny Toons (or other official cartoon characters) starring a music video...
Edit: Added the TMBG/TT video.

Anyway: added Rabbit Junk's "Black" music video in the list.


----------



## wheelieotter (Sep 18, 2010)

There was one episode of Tiny Toons that featured two TMBG songs, the other song being Particle Man (the video is on YouTube, but the audio's been stripped). The videos are also on TMBG's DVD 'Direct From Brooklyn'.

ETA: I found Particle Man on veoh.com.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Oct 17, 2010)

Does Wonderful Night by Fatboy Slim count? Werewolf in a Tux?


----------



## CAThulu (Oct 17, 2010)

Stone Temple Pilots - Sour Girl

[video=youtube;YxS4lqppZ6Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxS4lqppZ6Y[/video]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Oct 17, 2010)

The wombats, Tokyo (Vamptires and Wolves) has a bunch of fursuiters near the end of it.

[video=youtube;DRhUIJextp8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRhUIJextp8&ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## RockTheFur (Oct 17, 2010)

It's an old bump, but sure. I'll go for it. Simple topic. Not sure if it counts, but you gotta love it.
[video=youtube;nHlJODYBLKs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHlJODYBLKs[/video]


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Oct 19, 2010)

Aww, that's a lot of new videos indeed! I've added them all. I've also added some videos if italian groups/artists suggested by my friends.

@HotRodLincoln, thank you so much, I've been looking for that video for ages xD Do you have an HD/ decent quality version of it? So far, the only version I've found which is not crappy-looking is this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HeAtEH-izx4 but still, it doesn't have much video quality. :/


----------



## Ames (Oct 19, 2010)

Does this count?

[yt]A-UTPKL-UGY[/yt]


----------



## Deo (Oct 19, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quTlKAjWaPM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0jdTrYU3bM

?


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Oct 19, 2010)

Valery91Thunder said:


> @HotRodLincoln, thank you so much, I've been looking for that video for ages xD Do you have an HD/ decent quality version of it? So far, the only version I've found which is not crappy-looking is this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HeAtEH-izx4 but still, it doesn't have much video quality. :/


 
Is this one better?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5vzIsMsLHI


----------



## Pine (Oct 19, 2010)

is it me, or do some people have trouble distinguishing furries from actual animals?


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Oct 23, 2010)

> is it me, or do some people have trouble distinguishing furries from actual animals?



Regarding the OK Go video? Well, I guess you're right... but one of my friends has suggested a Vitalic video which has actual dogs in it as well, so I guess he might be interested in that video too.

Anyway, added the Streelight Manifesto and the MC Skat Kat videos.



> Is this one better?


It isn't viewable in my country. xD Nevermind tho ^^ Thanks anyway.


----------



## Lapdog (Oct 23, 2010)

Hmm. Cant find this on your list:

[video=youtube;O2_cVc-8lNU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2_cVc-8lNU[/video]


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm adding that too, thanks!


----------



## Tuss (Oct 28, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Does this count?


 
That is my new fave music video. So much win.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Nov 1, 2010)

Will be adding also Tainted Love by Marilyn Manson.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Nov 5, 2010)

I've added also Hit That by The Offspring.


----------



## Elephant Fish (Nov 9, 2010)

this is the only thing I can think of and it's a commercial. lol Utada Hikaru - commercial for her single "HEART STATION/Stay Gold".

[video=youtube;bwYGSmjtC_A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwYGSmjtC_A[/video]


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, it's not a music video but it looks interesting anyway, I think I'll show this to my friends as well.


----------



## Fiendly (Nov 16, 2010)

The Flaming Lips - Yoshimi Battles the Pink Robots Part 1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hq-W-4Izjwc


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks! Will be adding this to the list as soon as I can access to my pc. xP


----------



## greg-the-fox (Dec 10, 2010)

Does this count?
[video=youtube;xK9FkutYTAI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xK9FkutYTAI[/video]


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Dec 10, 2010)

Yes, thank you  I'll be adding this as soon as I get to my PC.
I thought this thread was pretty dead, anyway xP


----------



## eversleep (Dec 10, 2010)

Why is Paula Abdul's "Opposites Attract" not on this list yet!?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xweiQukBM_k

Macy Gray's "Do Something" 1:46 naked people in fursuit heads
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETKB5ka_bAk

Lady Gaga's "Just Dance" at 0:12
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Abk1jAONjw


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Dec 11, 2010)

Paula Abdul's video is listed under the letter M ("MC Skat Kat And Paula Abdul").
Macy Gray's video was new to me, thanks :3
And I was sure Lady Gaga was already in the list, seems like I forgot to update it ^^" Thanks!


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Dec 11, 2010)

Here we go, I've added Macy Gray's Video and tidied up the list fixing some broken links.
I still can't find a new link for Namie Amuro's Do me More video though. :C


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 12, 2010)

[video=youtube;uSer4wdHvm8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSer4wdHvm8[/video]
You said nothing about quality. 

[video=youtube;NWuYL6Fjn2s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWuYL6Fjn2s[/video]

[video=youtube;0auCDOERZyE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0auCDOERZyE[/video]

[video=youtube;6sn1UqbbbqQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sn1UqbbbqQ[/video]

[video=youtube;6lRaqtYnapo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lRaqtYnapo[/video]

Hope that's enough for you.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Dec 12, 2010)

Already had the Joey one, but the others were new. Thank you


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Jan 14, 2011)

Well, it was about time to update this thing after the outage... I've added three videos: Body Slam - Regret, Rick Dees - Disco Duck and TISM - Everyone Else Has Had More Sex Than Me.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jan 14, 2011)

We Made You - Eminem


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Jan 14, 2011)

Found and added, thanks!


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jan 14, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TncH4dZcLDI (Italian)
This video is all furry, and i was so suprised when i saw it!
Warning, contains voilence.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Jan 15, 2011)

Gee, how could I forget this? They're very popular in Italy. xP
Added, thank you! ^^


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jan 15, 2011)

Okay found another one, i fucking love this song!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCto3PCn8wo&ob=av3em


----------



## Love! (Jan 15, 2011)

good songs:
'the lovecats' - the cure
'talk shows on mute' - incubus
'ocean breathes salty' - modest mouse

crap:
'higher than the stars' - the pains of being pure at heart


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Jan 16, 2011)

Found the videos, I'll be adding them soon, thanks ^^
It's not a matter of finding good/bad songs anyway, it's just a list of videos and what really matters is the content of it. :/


----------



## Love! (Jan 16, 2011)

Valery91Thunder said:


> Found the videos, I'll be adding them soon, thanks ^^
> It's not a matter of finding good/bad songs anyway, it's just a list of videos and what really matters is the content of it. :/


 so
by that logic
i could ice a cake with fecal matter
and you'd still eat it because it was shaped like a fox
that about right?


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Jan 16, 2011)

Uhm, no, that is not the point.
This is just a list of music videos with fursuits/talking animals and such, as an objective documentation, not a "list of GOOD music that happens to have a video that falls in this cathegory".


----------



## Love! (Jan 16, 2011)

Valery91Thunder said:


> Uhm, no, that is not the point.
> This is just a list of music videos with fursuits/talking animals and such, as an objective documentation, not a "list of GOOD music that happens to have a video that falls in this cathegory".


 but isn't a furry video for a bad song worse than no video at all?


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Jan 17, 2011)

Well, and what if the video turns out to be good instead, even if the song sound bad? xD


----------



## Redregon (Jan 17, 2011)

are you seriously going to tell me that nobody has posted this one yet?

[yt]6ByNROf8v-Q[/yt]


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Jan 17, 2011)

Uhmm, Opposites Attract is already listed in the first post.


----------



## Redregon (Jan 17, 2011)

oh... okay. (was looking for paula abdul, not mcscatcat)


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 17, 2011)

Does the song Bad Touch by the Bloodhound Gang count? They are in monkey suits... and "doing it like they do on the discovery channel".


----------



## Love! (Jan 17, 2011)

how about 'the suffering' by coheed and cambria?
it features a centaur
that's sort of furry



Redregon said:


> oh... okay. (was looking for paula abdul, not mcscatcat)


 *clap*

*clap*

*clap*



dinosaurdammit said:


> Does the song Bad Touch by the Bloodhound  Gang count? They are in monkey suits... and "doing it like they do on  the discovery channel".


  sounds like it would
 besides that, they _are_ called the _bloodhound_ gang


----------



## Rougesheppy (Jan 21, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYrRuP0ixJA&ob=av2el -- Cobra Starship's The Church of Hot Addiction

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84saYemcJQY&feature=channel -- Cobra Starship's Send My Love to the Dance Floor


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Jan 22, 2011)

Added both.


----------



## FallenGlory (Jan 22, 2011)

I first saw this before I was really an actual furry, and I had no idea what the f*%k was happening.
[video=youtube;p71Jq1v8USA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p71Jq1v8USA[/video]


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Jan 27, 2011)

Added as well as another video, Tre Allegri Ragazzi Morti's "Occhi Bassi".


----------



## Redregon (Feb 2, 2011)

[yt]_eQ4-QfQWpI[/yt]


voting to add this because of bunny fursuit. (and excessive gay.)


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Feb 3, 2011)

Adding this (the Mickey Mouse-styled hair of that guy weirded me out o.o ).


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Feb 16, 2011)

Does this count?
[yt]oA3-InoYsWQ[/yt]


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 16, 2011)

We Are Scientists - Nobody Move, Nobody Gets Hurt: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSrgJK1CCnA
A furry doing what it naturally does. Creeping the fuck out of people and bothering them.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks to both, I'll be adding these soon ^^
@HotRod: The video you linked isn't available. Was it this one? http://il.youtube.com/watch?v=QOCDoKsXjP0


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Feb 18, 2011)

Valery91Thunder said:


> Thanks to both, I'll be adding these soon ^^
> @HotRod: The video you linked isn't available. Was it this one? http://il.youtube.com/watch?v=QOCDoKsXjP0


 
Hmm, George Thorogood - Get a Haircut and Get a Real Job, some some anthro dogs


----------



## Folflet (Feb 28, 2011)

Oomph!, Labyrinth
This is one of my favorites.


Clayton said:


> We Are Scientists - Nobody Move, Nobody Gets Hurt: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSrgJK1CCnA
> A furry doing what it naturally does. Creeping the fuck out of people and bothering them.


 I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm sure someone already said this - Bad Touch by Bloodhound Gang


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks Wox, I'll add that soon.


----------



## LarkspurDragon (Aug 29, 2011)

Ode To the Bouncer by Studio Killers has some animal-people in it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbPAIexC9r8


----------



## HarryCanyon (Oct 7, 2011)

Valery91Thunder said:


> Does anyone know the name of some music videos featuring fursuits, cartoony animals, talking ferals and such? I'm trying to make a detailed list of these videos for a little research.Current List:0-9883 - Nient'altro Che Noi http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPv6MAz_HwYAAJ MClean - Teenage Wildlife http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXrklnTHvVsAlcazar - Crying At The Discoteque http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bWSDaAdrBMAphex Twin - Donkey Rhubarb http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tatccHVfuhAAqua - Bumble Bees http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=taF3YHdomA4BBasement Jaxx - My Turn http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ucm-O93w91ABasement Jaxx - Where's Your Head At http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4hFwJm41h4Bat For Lashes - Whats a Girl To Do http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EICkZWEzFGEBeatles (The) - I Am The Walrus http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nnpil_pRUiwBloodhound Gang (The) - The Bad Touch http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xat1GVnl8-kBob Sinclair - Rainbow Of Love http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdVvnLrXH7UBody Slam - Regret http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Iptgr0fb1kBoy - Joey http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITVME3VcU04Buckethead - Spokes For The Wheel Of Torment http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgbDD5YL31YBullet For My Valentine - Waking The Demon http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pthqce7HUKQCCAKE - The Distance http://dailymotion.virgilio.it/video/x1kkxh_cake-the-distance_musicCaparezza - Torna Catalessi http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wdFXwU6vT8Ceasar Palace - 1ne http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TncH4dZcLDICobra Starship - The Church Of Hot Addiction http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYrRuP0ixJACobra Starship - Send My Love to the Dance Floor http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84saYemcJQYColdplay - Strawberry Swing http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lb9X5jMofEoCounting Crows - Accidentally In Love http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUypt2nvorMCure (The) - The Lovecats http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcUza_wWCfADDaft Punk - Da Funk http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmi60Bd4jSsDenki Groove - Flashback Disco http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xK9FkutYTAIDepeche Mode - Walking In My Shoes http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4YEW8uibkYDuran Duran - Union Of The Snake http://www.muzu.tv/duranduran/union...aster-music-video/172153?country=it&locale=itEElton John feat. Minnie Mouse - Don't Go Breaking My Heart (tratto da Totally Minnie) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fon8_0NWd-IElton John feat. The Muppets - Crocodile Rock (tratto dal Muppet Show) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TO5oX0p29WsEminem - We Made You http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSdKmX2BH7oEvil Ebenezer - Told You So http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DhXuH6m8808Evergreen - Beautiful http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsjGlKMcEQkFFabri Fibra - Bugiardo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXWnR61tWTkFabri Fibra - Festa Festa http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzlM1VhmtMMFall Out Boy - Sugar, We're Going Down Swinging http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhG-vLZrb-gFall Out Boy - The Take Over, The Breaks Over http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVbPvf2aYH4Fall Out Boy - Thnks Fr Th Mmrs http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onzL0EM1pKYFatboy Slim - The Joker http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdqvvRs9zUwFatboy Slim - Wonderful Night http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HeAtEH-izx4Flaming Lips - Yoshimi Battles The Pink Robots http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hq-W-4IzjwcFrancesco Salvi - Esatto http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjkOAZ_c8agFrankie Hi NRG - Rap Lamento http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjJxzEJMAD4GGeorge Thorogood & The Destroyers - Get A Haircut http://il.youtube.com/watch?v=QOCDoKsXjP0Goldfrapp - Number 1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2OL3CdIGlgGoldfrapp - Strict Machine http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YeawPUpTHJAGorillaz - Clint Eastwood http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoQYw49saqcGorillaz - Rock The House http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRlmM88zzbYGrandaddy - Nature Anthem http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSer4wdHvm8Groove Armada - Get Down http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1G9r-WiFNAGym Class Heroes - Clothes Off!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NUxMgzHdicHHadouken! - M.A.D. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2_cVc-8lNUHeather Parisi - CrilÃ¹ (Sigla) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFvgjXPtEDsHeviSaurus - Jee HeviSaurus (live) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aovaRsVV28IIch und Ich - Dienen http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lRaqtYnapoIggy Pop - King Of The Dogs (Interactive) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Vt33oGRYB4Incubus - Talk Shows On Mute http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfSCLtel6-YIslands - Rough Gem http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpQwZ_gdE1wJJack Johnson - Upside Down http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqUdI4AIDF0Johnny Clegg & Savuka - Cruel, Crazy And Beautiful World http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulnQKyefe-cJean Marc Cerrone - Supernature http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V112pTo--JsJulieta Venegas - Limon Y Sal http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CuL_cRBlDwcKKate Nash - Pumpkin Soup http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCr81kVTdqEKayne West - Good Morning http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CHs4x2uqcQKorn - Word Up http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkfxlFZ3oTwLLady GaGa - Just Dance http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Abk1jAONjwLou Bega - Just A Gigolo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFv3DBpO2loLove Inc - Broken Bones http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eQ4-QfQWpIMMacy Gray - Do Something http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETKB5ka_bAkMarilyn Manson - Tainted Love http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-0MXklxHlQMates Of State - Get Better http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdoYK9jOltQMC Frontalot - Spoiler Alert http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gG-XNrUqyzoMC Skat Kat - Big Time (Unreleased Music Video) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0jdTrYU3bMMC Skat Kat feat. Paula Abdul - Opposite Attract http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1OHw3DWqtYMC Scat Kat feat. Paula Abdul - Scat Strut http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quTlKAjWaPMMichael Jackson - Speed Demon http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZEGu-TA2cUMika - Lollipop http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6md5RSnVUuoMika - Relax, Take It Easy (New Version) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Xvn_Ku55cIMoby - Beautiful http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hv11q8Ss1V8Moby - Disco Lies http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwyPI-zKqRsModest Mouse - Ocean Breathes Salty http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7urUcKGirMNNamie Amuro - Do Me More http://www.jpopasia.com/play/9537/namie-amuro/do-me-more.htmlNana Kitade - Kibo No Kakera http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQDmnklMJIUNeffa - Nessuno http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5z4t0weFTroNina Simone - My Baby Just Cares For Me http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYSbUOoq4VgOOffspring (The) - Hit That http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7J5TPXUrj-0Ok Go - White Knucles http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHlJODYBLKsOomph! - Labyrinth http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jfidvf-nWmEPPains Of Being Pure At Heart (The) - Higher Than The Stars http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTDQZfFCrQkPanic! At The Disco - Nine In The Afternoon http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCto3PCn8woPaolo Nutini - Coming Up Easy (Making Of) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7r75EMUNbbs (Video) http://www.muzu.tv/paolonutini/coming-up-easy-music-video/277199?country=itPaul McCartney - We All Stand Together http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0auCDOERZyEPrimus - Tommy The Cat http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4OhIU-PmB8Punkreas - Voglio Amarmi http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikiEfsF-TiIRRammenstein - Du Riechst So Gut http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAPwB54Ekx4Refused - New Noise http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3AoiVMQqX4Rick Dees - Disco Duck http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irgJPqkuakMRise Against - Savior http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8X3ACToii0Robbie Williams - You Know Me http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cjw_ZhwvGlQRobert Palmer - Change His Ways http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSMoLUX6aw8Roger Glover And The Butterfly Ball - Love is All http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sn1UqbbbqQRolling Stones - Harlem Shuffle http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhIU5mLgwncSScissor Sisters - Mary http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThYOmxGgXzwSeeed - Ding http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yWU0lFghxUStone Temple Pilots - Sour Girl http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxS4lqppZ6YStreetlight Manifesto - Would You Be Impressed? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-UTPKL-UGYSupermen Lovers - Starlight http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsio3uDnwm4TTenacious D - Classico http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZ824BRWSb0They Might Be Giants - Instanbul (taken from the Tiny Toons Show) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mv-KcF3Rkv8They Might Be Giants - Particle Man (taken from the Tiny Toons Show) http://www.veoh.com/browse/videos/category/music/watch/v559760mDgHastTTISM - Everyone Else Has Had More Sex Than Me http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENnAa7rqtBMTre Allegri Ragazzi Morti - Occhi Bassi http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPYNfUGZTbwTre Allegri Ragazzi Morti - Voglio http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tB_INncEoDQVVitalic - Poney Part 1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F52dx9Z0L5kWWe Are Scientists - Nobody Move, Nobody Get Hurt http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSrgJK1CCnAWeird Al Yancovic - Close, But No Cigar http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wP7yZRYfFyYWiley - Wearing My Rolex http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnezldGu7JUWombats (The) - Tokyo, Vampires & Wolves http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRhUIJextp8ZZebrahead - Underneath It All http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p71Jq1v8USA


You forgot to mention Paul Abdul's Opposites Attract.


----------



## DJ_Tiger (Jun 15, 2012)

Mike Snow - Animal

[video=youtube;mVWeqAPQUXc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVWeqAPQUXc[/video]


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Jun 15, 2012)

[yt]thS0CTTczOo[/yt]


----------



## AkidaKosama (Apr 6, 2021)

Ryan and Dave
Berlin
Hullabaloo
Knives, Guns, and Bed

All by the band “Rare Americans”


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

summer and winter festival always has some of the best.

bless that little drum.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 24, 2021)

Idk if this one was added yet


----------



## Raever (Apr 24, 2021)

Some of these are a stretch, but this is a cool list all the same.


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (May 29, 2021)

what does the fox say


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## known2bite (Nov 21, 2022)

Brokencyde - freaxxx features a furry


----------



## PanthersForFun (Nov 21, 2022)

Caravan Palace - Lone Digger
Surprised that nobody said this


----------



## linkmaster647 (Dec 11, 2022)

Oooooook since my muscial taste is "special" AHEM

- The Black case (by Killerblood, the remix featuring a wolf)
- The wolf (by Siamés)
- Sigma Haocore mix Regrets of the yellow tulip (by Daily, meant as an april fools song but art cover have a wolf on it)
- (dunno if that technically counts) Artificial Chariot (by Riya, used in a rhythm game: ADOFAI where you can see a buncha goats)
- Snake (by Abu-Se-Ken, art cover features a crocodile)
- Monkey (by the same artist above)
- Shit Dog's Trick (or at least thats what google translate gives me as the actual title is: 糞犬騙し)
- (again dunno if it counts but other titles with animal names) Salamander (by DECO*27), Chameleon Love (by PolyphonicBranch), Holy Shit Grass Snake (the song wasfeatured in muse dash)
- (and last thing to try if you count it: theres MANY furry vocaloid, or rather UTAU cover songs made, from the top of my head characters I know of: Rouon Aro, Kemonone Rou, Waltt, Dengen, Wani, Mine Laru)

Edit: not gonna delete it all but just noticed the video part welp Imma dummy now


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 11, 2022)

I like a lot of metal and rock and frog leap studios has a rabbit fursona in a lot of his videos and live shows and banner


----------



## Baalf (Dec 13, 2022)

Has Scratch 21 been mentioned yet? The band members of that band are furries.


----------

